# My 90 gallon with just a pair?



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

This is frustrating ... I know angels are ... shall we say ... "snarky" but here I have a beautiful 90 gallon planted which has 8 angels in there and everyone is tucked away in corners except the few who are dominant! I've got a pair who have spawned before with me pulling the eggs and raising the fry. But now some of those juveniles are growing up and are starting to pair off. So now I have some getting stressed. If I just pull the stressed ones out, then someone else will just be replaced for being picked on. Do you pull everyone except a pair and if so, what else would play nicely in there? 

Barb


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

how about some tall stand alone structure to break the line of sight. That usually works with African cichlids.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Drift wood, rock formations, etc will help set territories, which should help keep the aggression down. Also, in a 90 gallon, most non-aggressive to semi-aggressive SA cichlids do really well, especially dwarf cichlids. You could do 6-8 bolivian rams, or geos, or, if you're up to it, discus. And of course there are Apistogrammas as well =]


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

I do have a couple of sight obstructors which turns into a "it's mine" structure. Tried moving them around too. Beautiful koi angels, wish we could see more of them though. Boy, once these juvies got to pairing, all heck has broke out in this tank.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Some good advice to create sight obstructors, I would get a few more tanks set up, 20-30 gallons and place the pairs there once they have bonded. That is if you want to breed them. In most cichlids there is going to be a pecking order, and someone always gets bullied. I would not get discus, they do not mix with angels, angels are more agressive feeders and the discus are more shy and will end up hiding. Just my 0.02


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I've done the breeding road before with these guys. Loved it, lots of work but rewarding. Life has gotten busier here so just want to keep the tanks already running, not set up more. I may just sell some of the angels, get down to a pair and add something else different into the tank. Not sure what though.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

My brother has German blue rams with angels and they are fine together. i like the rams they are colorful and look cool when they butt heads


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm done with angels in a community tank setting. Had some juvenile angels pair up, started laying eggs and wiped out most of my sterbai cory collection - some of the corys I had for years. So...watch out for unsuspecting tankmates too.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> I'm done with angels in a community tank setting. Had some juvenile angels pair up, started laying eggs and wiped out most of my sterbai cory collection - some of the corys I had for years. So...watch out for unsuspecting tankmates too.


 thanks for that heads up; I'm going to be keeping angels in a 50gallon community =P. I have a 20 gallon i can move them into for breeding tho


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I'm done with angels in a community tank setting. Had some juvenile angels pair up, started laying eggs and wiped out most of my sterbai cory collection - some of the corys I had for years. So...watch out for unsuspecting tankmates too.


Hmm, that's interesting, Ed, I'll have to keep an eye out. So what did you end up putting in your community tank?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I'm done with angels in a community tank setting. Had some juvenile angels pair up, started laying eggs and wiped out most of my sterbai cory collection - some of the corys I had for years. So...watch out for unsuspecting tankmates too.


Oh...thats scary...I hope my juvies dont grow up and injure anybody...


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

traco said:


> Hmm, that's interesting, Ed, I'll have to keep an eye out. So what did you end up putting in your community tank?


I traded in all my angels to April in return for Denasonii barbs, and they've done well. They are rooming with a school of clown loaches. I only had 1 sterbai cory left from 13, so I moved him into a separate cory tank. Going asian theme, eventually the rummynose and cardinals will go, I'll replace them with harlequin rasboras and maybe a pair of pearl gouramis.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Oh...thats scary...I hope my juvies dont grow up and injure anybody...


The angels were angels until they paired up.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> The angels were angels until they paired up.


ha ha, good one!!


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I traded in all my angels to April in return for Denasonii barbs, and they've done well. They are rooming with a school of clown loaches. I only had 1 sterbai cory left from 13, so I moved him into a separate cory tank. Going asian theme, eventually the rummynose and cardinals will go, I'll replace them with harlequin rasboras and maybe a pair of pearl gouramis.


Would love to see a pic sometime, Ed.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Barb, I'm tearing down the tank they're in right now - that tank is too much work. They'll be housed in a new tank later this year down in the basement so water changes will be faster and easier, they'll also appreciate the extra length of the new tank. I plan to stack the tank - the other tank on top would be juvenile tropheus. 

Once done, I'll try to post pics.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

so you decided to get the tropheus, heh? Figured out what strain yet? They'll flourish under your care, that's for sure. Can't wait for pics of those.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> I traded in all my angels to April in return for Denasonii barbs, and they've done well. They are rooming with a school of clown loaches. I only had 1 sterbai cory left from 13, so I moved him into a separate cory tank. Going asian theme, eventually the rummynose and cardinals will go, I'll replace them with harlequin rasboras and maybe a pair of pearl gouramis.


I would gladly take in some of your cardinals or rummynose


----------

